
Australian Deputy Chief Medical Officer: Eliminating Covid-19 a False Hope - donsupreme
https://www.health.gov.au/news/eliminating-covid-19-a-false-hope
======
numpad0
So what’s the key takeaway? That COVID isn’t going to be over by Christmas nor
can we ignore it? Yeah I kinda feared it might not, like hopefully we’ll
settle by mid 2020s?

I guess there are something important to be said but information wise not sure
if anything’s new.

------
foobarbazetc
NZ begs to differ.

